# Dog conditioner



## PunkyPug (Apr 4, 2012)

I saw these at PetsMart. 
Do dogs REALLY need them???


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

you mean for hair? I was actually just wondering that myself, as Snorkels keeps getting her toenail caught in her ear hair when she scratches.


----------



## PunkyPug (Apr 4, 2012)

For either dog fur or dog hair. Id think dogs with hair instead of fur may need them more than furballs.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I'd be curious if anyone has used it, although I'm thinking about just using the cheapo conditioner I use myself. I brush her ears out and she actually tangles them by scratching, I think.

Of course i also have a problem with baths - I'm not sure I'm ever getting her ears washed good because I'm afraid of getting water in them or in her eyes.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Is water in the ears bad? I bathe Willow every two weeks because she starts to smell and go brown otherwise (she is gross with her food and water LOL) and I wash out her ears, too. She's never had an ear infection.

I use conditioner on Bish- those long flowing locks need it!


----------



## PunkyPug (Apr 4, 2012)

I never wash Emma's head. If she really needs it I'll get a scrubby or washcloth and give her head a good scrub that way.


----------



## PunkyPug (Apr 4, 2012)

Caty M said:


> Is water in the ears bad? I bathe Willow every two weeks because she starts to smell and go brown otherwise (she is gross with her food and water LOL) and I wash out her ears, too. She's never had an ear infection.
> 
> I use conditioner on Bish- those long flowing locks need it!


Ever had water stuck inside your ears?
Creates annoying noises and HURTS.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Caty M said:


> Is water in the ears bad? I bathe Willow every two weeks because she starts to smell and go brown otherwise (she is gross with her food and water LOL) and I wash out her ears, too. She's never had an ear infection.
> 
> I use conditioner on Bish- those long flowing locks need it!


I think I have leftovers from the days when both my dogs had constant ear infections and the moisture helped it along. But neither has had one in over a year - what I do is just kind of get her head wet but I don't put soap on it and I don't lift her ears up. 

But since we're not going to the groomer any more I think maybe she's not getting cleaned up good.

I'm going to try the conditioner.

Emma probably doesn't need it - Rebel's baths normally consist of a wet wash rag. He's got short hair and it's very thin so I rarely bathe him.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

PunkyPug said:


> Ever had water stuck inside your ears?
> Creates annoying noises and HURTS.


I think dogs can shake their heads like crazy and get the water out, which we can't. snorkels will knock her own self over shaking her head.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I finally found the conditioner I have been looking for. Tropiclean kiwi conditioner, is has the least amount of ingredients I have seen in a dog conditioner and it is very gentle and has a light scent too. When I got Ruby groomed a few months back she had an allergic reaction to the products the groomer used so I will be brining my own Tropiclean shampoo and conditioner to be used on her from now on. 
I dont think conditioner is a MUST have, but it is nice to use once in a while, especially when getting professionally groomed, I would want my moneys worth.


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

A good coat comes from the inside. Unless there is a problem, such as an under active thyroid, a balanced diet and regular brushing are all that is needed. If the coat is dry, brittle, lacks shine or tangles then a conditioner may help. 

I had a dog with a dry, lusterless coat. It did not improve with thyroid medication, diet or supplements. Chris Christensen's White on White was the answer to the coat problem. It contains no bleach. It makes the white sparkle and the colors "pop" There are formulations for other colors. I use it for all of my dogs because when using it and seeing the results it is clearly a better quality product than any I have used previously. Best of all, it does not smell like a tropical fruit punch.
Show Dog and Cat Color Treatment Shampoos

The information about dogs requiring a special pH formula is marketing hype. A long time groomer, Barbara Bird, did the research. Each brand has a different pH. The water at your house will be different than mine. Baby products and natural human products work fine for most dogs.


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

PunkyPug said:


> Ever had water stuck inside your ears?
> Creates annoying noises and HURTS.


Unlike humans dogs have an L shaped ear canal. Water stops at the L which allows the dog to shake and remove the water. When using ear medication it is necessary to rub the tube (it can be felt from the outside) until a pop can be felt at the point of the L. This allows the medication to go all the way down.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

I used a spray conditioner for a while. More as a perfume and to make their coats soft and shiny. But Now I don't use anything. 

When I worked for a professional groomer, we had to wash and condition every dog, no matter the breed. Their faces got washed with soap as well as the rest of their body. We washed every nook and crany. Dogs can get water out of their ears pretty well, but we always just shoved cotton balls in their ears to keep the water from going down while washing/rinsing. When I wash the face I held one hand right above the eyes. Dogs generally close their eyes if they feel something on their eyelashes, it always seemed to work.

As far as what kind to use, I would have no idea. I wouldn't think a short coat dog would need it. If the coat is not healthy, the conditioner wont make it healthy. There is probably an underlying reason. Generally food related. Some times medical.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

BeagleCountry said:


> A good coat comes from the inside. Unless there is a problem, such as an under active thyroid, a balanced diet and regular brushing are all that is needed. If the coat is dry, brittle, lacks shine or tangles then a conditioner may help.
> 
> I had a dog with a dry, lusterless coat. It did not improve with thyroid medication, diet or supplements. Chris Christensen's White on White was the answer to the coat problem. It contains no bleach. It makes the white sparkle and the colors "pop" There are formulations for other colors. I use it for all of my dogs because when using it and seeing the results it is clearly a better quality product than any I have used previously. Best of all, it does not smell like a tropical fruit punch.
> Show Dog and Cat Color Treatment Shampoos


What does this shampoo contain, the white on white? I can't seem to find it on their website.


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

malluver1005 said:


> What does this shampoo contain, the white on white? I can't seem to find it on their website.


Not a natural product.
Ingredients: De-ionized water; Ethanolamides of coconut acid; Sodium Lauryl Sulfate; Hydrolized keratin and wheat proteins; Glycerin; Aloe Vera; Citric Acid; Methyparaben; Propylparaben; Tetrasodium EDTA; Acid Colorants; DMDM Hydantoin; Sodium Chloride
Welcome to Dogwise.com

There was a shampoo that I used years ago that had a lot of coconut oil. It did little to enhance color but gave a nice coat. It is no longer made.


----------



## PunkyPug (Apr 4, 2012)

I plan to buy Emma some tea tree shampoo
Anyone use some before?


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

We don't bathe Tobi so... iono if they are really useful or not, he swims a few times a week so i feel like that's bathing enough on his own accord :heh:
My mother is a long long time hair stylist, and has always used professional products on herself, she's very picky about them, and she's swearing by this stuff for her JRT.

http://www.johnpaulpet.com/pet-products/?categoryid=1000
Paul mitchel is the human brand.


----------



## PunkyPug (Apr 4, 2012)

Tobi said:


> We don't bathe Tobi so... iono if they are really useful or not, he swims a few times a week so i feel like that's bathing enough on his own accord :heh:
> My mother is a long long time hair stylist, and has always used professional products on herself, she's very picky about them, and she's swearing by this stuff for her JRT.
> 
> Dog & Puppy Shampoo, Conditioner, Eye Drops and Dental Cleaning Products | JP Pet
> Paul mitchel is the human brand.


interesting.....but the fact that they have "teeth wipes" draws me away from them.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Tobi said:


> We don't bathe Tobi so... iono if they are really useful or not, he swims a few times a week so i feel like that's bathing enough on his own accord :heh:
> My mother is a long long time hair stylist, and has always used professional products on herself, she's very picky about them, and she's swearing by this stuff for her JRT.
> 
> Dog & Puppy Shampoo, Conditioner, Eye Drops and Dental Cleaning Products | JP Pet
> Paul mitchel is the human brand.


I use this also on my Cayenne and it is a great product....The oatmeal is very soothing, I believe Linsey uses it on her gang too. I never have to give my white boy a bath, it's the weirdest thing really he has the most white and softest coat of any bully I've come across, seriously.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I use Cowboy Magic detangler on our aussies in areas that tend to get little mats, like behind the ears and between the back legs. It works sooo well and lasts about a week. It conditions and makes them really soft.


----------

